
Show HN: JavOSize – The next generation of java profiler - muyabrasivo
http://www.javosize.com
======
muyabrasivo
Among other things you can:

Identify and fix memory leak, deadlocks, slow methods. And do handy things
like enabling JMX server, enable GC verbose logs and more without restarting
or installing anything in your app.

